
Telegram Update: Pinned Chats and IFTTT Integrations - riqbal
https://telegram.org/blog/pin-and-ifttt
======
mtgx
Still waiting on the "end-to-end encryption by default" update that would
actually make their original promise to be the most secure app on the planet
true.

They don't even have to talk to Moxie and use his protocol at this point. They
can just use Matrix's Olm:

[https://matrix.org/docs/spec/olm.html](https://matrix.org/docs/spec/olm.html)

